# Herr der Ringe Online Patches



## $$HardwareKing$$ (2. November 2010)

Hey Leute ! 
Wie ihr wisst ist seit heute 2.11.2010 Herr der Ringe Online kostenlos möglich zu spielen, ich möchte mir das Spiel zulegen mit allen Addons, hat jemand von euch jemand ne Ahnung ob ich da Viele Patches runterladen muss und/oder sich des überhaupt empfiehlt gleich alle Addons zu holen ? Und wie viel GB werden die Patches dann betragen ? 

Hoff mir kann jemand helfen  

Grüßn


----------



## TwilightAngel (2. November 2010)

Das komplette Game hat über 18GB an Daten. Lad dir den Fullclient runter, lohnt nicht, nur das Hauptspiel zu nehmen wenns eh nix kostet.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (3. November 2010)

Ich meinte ob man da genauso wie bei WoW, wenn man das Spielt kauft und installiert, danach patches runterladen muss ? Oder wie viel GB die haben ?


----------



## Predi (3. November 2010)

Ja du musst wenn du dir die Spiele gekauft hast trotzdem noch ein wenig Patchen. Das verhält sich aber bei allen Online Spielen so.
Ich empfehle dir ebenfalls das Grundspiel sowie die Erweiterung zu kaufen.
Grund ist nämlich das du bei Aktivierung deiner gekauften Spiele einen unbegrenzten Premium Zugang bekommst, welcher einige Vorteile mit sich bringt. Und zum anderen Kosten die Spiele sogut wie garnichts mehr, so dass man Problemlos Grundspiel + Addon für unter 10 Euro bekommt 
Du solltest mindestens für die Installation von Herr der Ringe Online mit dem Addon ca. 20GB an Speicherplatz einplanen. Wieviel GB davon die Patches beinhalten kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen.

mfG Predi


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (4. November 2010)

Mh, wie meinst du des mitn Unbegrenzten Premium Zugang ? Hab ich den wohl net wenn ich mir die Spiele kauf und mich anmeld oder wie ?


----------



## Predi (4. November 2010)

Den Premium Zugang bekommst du nur wenn du die Spiele gekauft hast !
Lädst du dir das Spiel von der Internet Seite runter, bekommst du keinen Premium Zugang !


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (6. November 2010)

Aso, naja hab mir jetzt des spiel für 5 Euro in Ebay neu gekauft  Ma guggen wie viel ich laden muss  Mei Internetverbindung macht des spiel e net mit


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (7. November 2010)

So hab des Game jetzt und jetzt is ein neues Problem, und zwar aktualisiert der Launcher die Spieldaten mit einer geschwindigtkeit von 0.50 kb/s -.-
Wie kann das sein ? Is das der Server oder was geht ?


----------



## Predi (7. November 2010)

Was für eine Verbindung hast du denn ? Ich hatte zum Beispiel damals mit meinem W-Lan ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Updaten von Spielen...
Oder aber du versuchst es mal zu anderen Zeiten  wo vielleicht weniger Spiele online sind. Könnte ja sein das die Server ein wenig überlastet sind. Und wenn das auch nichts hilft dann versuch ob man die Patches übers Internet bekommt. 

mfG Predi


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (7. November 2010)

Naja meine Verbinung is des net, hab EDGE mit ner maximalen Rate von 256 Kb/s aber ich hab im Internet gelesen das viele sogar mit ner 6 k leitung auch nur so langsam laden  Ich versteh des net, würd bestimmt ewig dauern bis des geladen hat -.-


----------



## Predi (7. November 2010)

Dann werden es wahrscheinlich die Server sein. Wie gesagt versuchs mal zu einer anderen Zeit. Wahrscheinlich ist die Nachfrage wegen dem Free2play zurzeit ziemlich groß weswegen die Server ein wenig überlastet sind. Oder wie gesagt zieh dir die Patches aus dem Internet wenns geht.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (7. November 2010)

So des läd jetzt mit ganz normalen 25 kb/s runter, so passt des  Dauert aber trotzdem mindestens nen Tag  Naja was solls ...


----------

